# New Female :D



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

So, a while back, when I got Midnight, I *almost* got this little girl betta. She was so pretty, with a light blue body and fins. Eventually, I noticed she looked a bit sickly, so I put her down and got Midnight, who had looked right at me and flared. Today my mom had to go exchange some snails (the petco close to where she worked had sold her three dead snails. WTH??) and I was checking out the bettas. Guess who I saw? She looked healthy enough, too. So I got her <3 Right now she's acclimating. I am so excited! I'd already named her last time, so her name is Yuki Onna, and she's a CT.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, yay! That's so great! Pics?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Here ya go  Not too many, cause I didn't want to stress her out more than she already was.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is so beautiful and adorable! That is one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen, seriously! Even prettier than my Loony Luna.  She's so gorgey! Wow, love her! Wonderful job saving her. What size tank is that? She's sweet.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, but your Luna is pretty much the epitome of cuteness. It's a 2.5 gal, like my boys' tanks. And her fins are a bit beaten up, but I think nice fresh water will deff help her with that. And are girls usually smaller than guys? because she's tiny.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

No way, your girl is cuter and prettier. LOL. Luna gave me an "invisible fishy dirty look", think she saw me type that. Haha! Her fins actually look pretty great to me! Yeah, girls are smaller.  Luna is 2" from her mouth to the tip of her tail, while my boy's are at least 3", maybe 3.5".  The smaller the girl, the cuter.


----------



## d3coY (Mar 22, 2011)

Yuki Onna kawaii! My girl was only 3/4" when i first got her. she was SO tiny..


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Teeny tiny bettas are adorable <3 She's so cute, exploring her surroundings.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

My girl was... 1.5"? But wow, she has grown up a little more, and she's gotten so much tude and spunk! Girls rule.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

They do  Here's a pic of her with the whole tank, for reference:








And some cute pics, cuz I couldn't resist xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my word, she is extrememly tiny! She must be a teeny little baby! That tank is 2.5 gallons? WOW. I have the minibow, but that looks so much bigger! Wow. She is so stinking adorable. She will be Luna's bettafish.com sister. 
And gooooo Nancy Drew!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, i adore crowntail girls! they're always so teeny tiny! x3c your girl is just so cute! i can't wait to see her when she colors back up! <3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

xD I had to put her on my bookshelf, so yeah  Woo, she has a sister! I saw a girl that looked like she could be Midnight's sister today... And neither can I, Luimeril! And see what her personality is like


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, now dey are sistas. Bestest betta buddies! LOL. Haha, now she can read stuff! And awww! That's so cute. I want a HM betta girl, a CT girl, or a HMDBT for my next betta.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely have the betta bug xD Her entire setup, including her, was only $28. There was also an orange dal veiltail and a silvery HM guy, but I may get them at a later date  She was only like $3.99, too... absolute steal, especially considering it was at Petco.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, seriously? My MiniBow, if you add up everything, (sand, decor, fish, tank) was... more than $50! Wow, she was a steal! Loooooove her. Makes me want another girl! But I can't have one. Wah.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to have a minbow xD I saw that they were like $44 at petco today. They actually look a lot bigger than my 2.5 gals. Next up, saving for filters  Because soon I will have to do 4 100% water changes on saturdays, and that is not very conducive to relaxing. But it's worth it


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow. Definitely get filters, yay!  IK, I got mine on sale for $30 at Petsmart, came with everything except decor and fish.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That, my friend, is a very good deal. I hate how they have .5 gallon betta bowls for like $15 when you can get my 2.5's for $13. The smaller ones are always so expensive!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

UGH, IK. When I got my first betta since I was like, 8 at petco last januaary, I got a DeT (Labled HM, ugh! Didn't know the dif) and a 1/2 gallon marina betta kit with conditioner, purple gravel and tank wit lid, and some food. Upgraded him a month later, he died of Ich. Grrr! Stupid prices.
I was so happy I found that tank on sale! The 1 gallon was $5 less! LOL.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

She's beautiful, Cryscat - I love her color. It looks aquamarine. So dainty!! I'm so happy you brought her home...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, at least that had a lid <__< To petco's credit, I saw a 2 gal bowl. It wasn't extremely attractive, though, and would have been absolutely a nightmare to have to haul to the kitchen or where ever to clean. I am very proud of Yuki's urn, though, because it is about the size of the cup she came in and was only $5  And Pekemom, so am I. She definitely is a little dainty thing.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, I want the urn thing, what a great deal! She is so tiny! Pekemom was totally right, she is dainty, and her color is totally aquamarine. 
I feel like such a wimp trying to haul my 2.5 gallon to the kitchen. I dump out half the water and it's still so heavy! Gr.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, you think that's bad, I have to take an old mug (we never use it for anything but fish stuff) and scoop about half the water into a pitcher, then dump it out and THEN bring it downstairs. Then when I'm finished, I have to put all the water in so that the conditioner and ph balance is correct, scoop more water out, have my mom take the fish back upstairs, and then put it all back in. That is another very, very good reason to get them filters.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow. You win! Your house has stairs. Ding ding ding! Winner! Haha. I'm glad mine has the filter.  It's so nice and quiet! Hmmm... what's the new girl doing right this second? Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Trying to swim her way out of the tank xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, awwww! Cute. Haha. So she's active and adorable and cute? Yay! 3/3.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yuppers  She'll prolly be even better tomorrow.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! If she is less stressy and happier and everything, maybe more pics tomorrow? Sorry, I just love pics! And this girl is too cute.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I love taking pics of her! And I'm pretty certain she will be. I mean, she has it pretty good here  I'm so glad I got to save both Midnight and her.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! I love taking pics of my bettas, have hundreds taking up my puter memory.  That's so great that you got her!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I know, especially since I had just thought about her last night! I never thought I would see her again!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwww! Well, I am so glad she is under your care now! She will be a happy lil girl. Luna says "Wiggle dance swim" to her. ;D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yuki says "Oooh stare at big urn."


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

"Ooooh, I want an urn... what's an urn? Me stare at owner, than swim through spongebob cave and go wheeee! Wiggle wiggle." Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"Wiggle wiggle up, wiggle wiggle down... me get out eventually if me try hard enough."


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahaha! That made me laugh. "Keep going, me wants to get out too! Me fly, be free! But then me get dry, so... maybe me stay wets inside my nice warm tank. Me loves my MiniBow! My owner is nice. Is your owner nice too?"


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"Me owner save me! Me love big hoomin!"


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

"My owner saves me too! Me in gross blue cup for week, but she save me and gimme nice tanky! Me loves her. She even plays fun games wif me! Do you likes follow da fingwer too?"
(This isn't odd at all. LOL. )


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

(Nope, not at all. Regular people make their fish talk all the time.) Me hoomin no try yet. Me hoomin no want to scare me."


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

(Right, because I'm so normal. You know the spongebob song "I'm a goofy goober? It was written for me. )
"Ooooh. Tell your hooman to twy it wit chu soon! It fun. Me not tired yet, are you tired? Me just keep swimming. Like Nemo! Nemo is a nice fishy."


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"Niiiiice fishy. Nicie nice nice nice."


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

"Yeah! Me watching Nemo wit hooman once, it was fun! Me no like shark! But me likes Nemo and funny blue fish. Me now wants to eat. Beg beg beg! Swim."


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

lol xD fish are such beggars. "Me want food!" "Me want food more!" "Me want food morest!" -the boys.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha! IKR. My VT boy and CT are about 6" away from each other, but they both try to outbeg eachother. Dumbo just goes crazy, swimming against the glass while Bertie just gives me the cute face and waits at the top of the tank.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"FOOD! I demand FOOD!"


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

"Me use betta cuteness power to hypnotize you. Grab the bottle, shake it up... me give a wiggle now, that's it... you toss in a pinch, me goes NOM! Thanks you." Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^similar to that, deffo xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, IK all their tricks now.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Mwah.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL.  We totally got the thread crazzzzy!  Well, I can't wait to see more pics of new girlie tomorrowish.  Nitey nite! "Me's sleepy. G'nite forum buddy!:


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

night! Sleep tight, and don't let the fish-bugs bite!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha. "You either! No fish bugs biting me's, no way. You and you hooman, no biting."


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

She's a lot better today  I even got her to eat a pellet.








































Also, I've noticed that when she doesn't have light reflecting off of her, her color is sort of dull. Do you think it's because she's still coloring up a bit?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I want her so badly!!! She is soooooooo gorgeous! Beautiful even double rays, gorgeous color, stress lines almost gone... so very beautiful! I'm jealous!  congrats on her!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I never knew exactly what "double ray" meant until I checked her out xD Her fins do have a little bit of damage, but they should definitely improve now that she's in nice, clean water.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, yup, double ray beautiful girl!  I'm sure she'll heal very quickly.  Yeah, I see now that her anal fin has some damage, but it should clear up very soon. Just how big is she? She just looks so tiny! Maybe she's a baby?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

She's about 3.5 cm... teeny tiny. I dunno how old she is, 'cause she was there when I got Midnight like a month ago. Her dorsal fin also looks a bit hurt. It's sorta strange, without her blue shimmer she looks white.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwww! Baby! And oooh, maybe not so young. Still! Yeah, lighting can do that. Bertie is a little darker than pics show, and Dumbo is more purple. LOL. Argh! Love your girl.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Her shine is what gives her color, and she shines indigo, green, and light blue. Like a snowflake  Oooh more pics coming up


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Argh! My dream CT girl. Lucky you!  yay, more pics.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Her, in her urn <3








Little fishy face 








Her, with an angle without shiny. You can also see the spots of blue on her fins and tail.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh! She is so cute! I wanna call her freckles now.  She's so pretty! I want that urn, oh my goodness. She's the cutest lil thing!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I always think of snowflake xD The urn is HUGE on her.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, aww! I want that Urn, it can't be that big if it's in a 2.5 gallon!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's about the size of a petco betta cup, maybe a bit bigger.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!! That's so cool.  That girl is so very tiny then! So glad you saved her.  She's so worth it!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

She was VERY worth it!
Edit: OMG I'm a member now! wootness!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll bet she is! She certainly looks like it. I love how beautiful her turquoisy sky blue is! So jealous am I.  LOL. And yaaaay! Go member!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, and you are a senior... citizen.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, sure I am. Oh, geez, my joints and back and hips and head... dear, pass me my aunt jemima recipe while I hobble over on my cane and attempt to lift a reeeeeally heavy gallon of milk. LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That reminds me - my grandma makes great cookies. lol random. But they're some kind that are harder and have almonds in them... mmm. And I am so jealous of anyone getting a 3DS tomorrow D:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, my grandma makes the most amazing cinnamon roll things. They are made with pie crust and only 2" long, but they are just amazing! LOL, also random. I can't have almonds. Braces, ugh. And I didn't even know that was coming out! I am so looking that up. 
Have you played any games with little Snowflake girl?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Not yet  I think I'm going to wait until she's settled in a bit more. Well, we have the played the "put both of our faces up against the glass" game xD And I'm going to see if I can drag my dad out tomorrow to see if there's a demo of the 3DS, cuz, well, seeing it through the computer screen isn't 3D. That and I need to get Hamlet and The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to read Emma for school this week. Well, I think I have 1 or 2 weeks to read it? But it takes me forever to read Jane Austen books, probably because I love to live in them for a while. 
Wow, DS3 sounds sweet. LOL. I just have a little Ice Blue DS, it's awesome to me! Haha.
Luna can't get enough of the staring contest game. I think it's 'cause she always wins? LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

lol yeah xD prolly.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah, I think that's it. I wish my boy bettas liked games. They only like to play "Either put that food in the tank right now, or I'll jump up and bite your finger to get the noms." That's their favorite game.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

If I dangled my finger in Schnappi's tank, I don't think I'd get it back 0__o


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, is that where he got his name?  That is funny. My friend was bitten by Dumbo once, and she said "Haha, it tickles." I'm like "It wouldn't tickle if you bit them back. He can get away with it." Fish. LOL.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

He's named after a German viral video from a few years back. We saw it in German class xD lol


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow! She's so pretty! I love the blue color


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you  And the betta in your avatar looks almost exactly like a guy I saw when I got her. He and an orange dal are my next conquests  
Anyway, she's colored up even more today. I'm giving her her first taste of frozen bloodworms later, since today was a water change day for all of the boys and water change = bloodworm day.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, look at her Crys! Amazing job, she looks happy, healthy and plump!  She is just sooooo cute. Her fins are healing so nicely, color is gorgeous.  Love love love love looooove her!  Luna says "Hello buddy! You looks nicey." Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww tell her she says "Hey sissy!" Do you see improvement in her fins? I haven't really noticed any, but I see her all day long pretty much xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think so! The rays are coming back on the anal fin, def. why doncha look at the before pics from day one, to now?  
"Hewwo sissy! Did you haves a nicey day? Me's did, me's play in filter current and plays follow the finger!"


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"Me plays follow da finga, den me gets scared!" Oooh, I can see new growth on her anal fin where it was sorta shredded. Only thing is, it's black 0__o I'll just watch it and see if it goes back to her normal color. I also see where her dorsal fin's healed itself. Awesome!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

"Me's plays follow da finger, try to eat da finger and swim through da hand tunnel, plus chase but no flare at mirror and fight the filter current! Me's loves games. Don't be scared, owner nicey!" I see the growth too. I sure hope it returns to her normal color! But if not, she's still beautiful!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree! Ugh, her stress stripes are back. I think feeding her freaked her out or something, even though she wasn't flipping out or anything.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww. Well, some girls get stressy easily.  She'll be okay. She's probably just nervous! I mean, put yourself in her place. Hoooooow long was she in that tiny cup? Then suddenly she's lifted up and shes in a car and everything is new and scary, and then she's on a counter and she has no idea where she is, and then she's floating in a big tank and the temp is changing and then some new water gets in and it tastes wierd, and then she's let go and she has an enormous home and no idea where she is and just 1 hiding cave. I'd be stressy too! 
I can never tell if my girl is ever stressy or not, because she is like, white?  But my girl isn't like any other I've ever seen.  LOL. Yah.
She'll be okay, I'm sure!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, today her stress stripes are gone  And she's colored up even more! Also, some red things that looked like sores on the scales above her gills have faded to a gold color.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, she's really pretty! She's so tiny! <3 I love her coloring and she has the cutest little face. I'm in love with the little ventral fins that females have, they're like little tiny legs, so cute. XD

Edit: Wow, this thread is huge!  
Also... are those your Nancy Drew books? ...I've read them all, I'm a big fan, haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I know what you mean about the ventrals! I never noticed themuntil I got her xD It's been incredible to watch her get prettier every day. She's a sweetheart, too, from what I can tell of her personality.


----------

